# need help with speeds and feeds



## barrigo (Feb 27, 2013)

I am looking for SFM and inches/rev info for milling hardwood in bobcad V24 material profile.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bruce.


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome Bruce


----------

